# Trying to pick my first real army



## Salahodien (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, this is my first post so hopefully it goes well 

I know posts like these are a dime a dozen on forums but, oh well

I've spent the last 4-5 weeks trying to figure out which army I would like to play as and I seriously need help from experienced players who know the game. what I'd like is an elite army with good close combat and at least one other phase that they're good at. right off the bat I thought Ogres, but they just don't appeal to me that much. The other three I've considered are dwarfs, chaos, and an orc army(I know they're not really "elite" but I still like the idea of a green tide) The play style I've used is a very aggressive, march across the field and get stuck in as soon as possible type of thing. And I'm not that good with tactics. If there's any advice anyone can give me, or any second opinions you'd like to share on the stuff I mentioned I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Warriors of chaos sounds like it fits your playstyle perfectly: they march across the table and bash anyone who gets in their way, plus they have a pretty awesome magic phase if you take a sorcerer lord (which I always would).

They also don't require much in the way of tactics to play decently either, but do require tactics to beat... so are a good army for beginners to get to grips with the game (they're also relatively cheap to collect).


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Warriors of Chaos is the obvious choice for an Elite army and (I know a lot of people will disagree) they are fairly forgiving for a first army. Now obviously they are Evil which is cool if you facny a Forces of Destruction but if you fancy something for the Forces of Order then try High Elves. If you have suitably agreeable friends play some small games of Hobohammer and see how you feel about the army.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Given your play style as described, warriors are a suitable army. Ogres would be the other natural fit, are fun to play right now and much more competitive, and have a lot of options to play to win. 

Orcs and goblins also would work and be more balanced as well for you if you employed a savage big uns horde, mangler squigs, doom divers and wolf chariots. 

Right now, I find the high points costs of warriors characters and lack of shooting units, lack of good scouts, and certain other limitations in the warriors of chaos army limits the army options. That being said, warriors of chaos are above-average as an army. On the other hand, that can make warriors of chaos a good starter army in that you can buy a concentrated set of warriors and maybe marauders, some character models, some chariots (convert to war shrines), and go and play. 

Ultimately, learning the tactical tricks and basic concepts is helpful and will make the game more enjoyable.


----------



## snakekiller95531 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wouldn't count out the Dwarfs. They have rock hard troops and the dwarf handgun is one of the finest weapons in the game. You can take troops that scout with crossbows. They have a lot of options and some unique special characters. Alas they do not have magic as in sorcerers, but their runes are pretty powerful.


----------



## ExchangedHades (Dec 6, 2011)

snakekiller95531 said:


> I wouldn't count out the Dwarfs. They have rock hard troops and the dwarf handgun is one of the finest weapons in the game. You can take troops that scout with crossbows. They have a lot of options and some unique special characters. Alas they do not have magic as in sorcerers, but their runes are pretty powerful.


 
Only downside to the Dwarfs for your play style in my opinion is that they are slow getting there. Despite being always able to March they struggle to get that far. Of course, combine this with the amazing Range options, you can pick away the enemy before closing with Hammerers and a Lord to crush them.

One of my two Dwarf Lords has been tooled up to slay anything with Strength 10 hits lol. I know there is a limitation on this, but he can pwn most creatures and elites of other armies easy enough.

To counter the magic of other races, the dwarfs have multiple rune-choices, and their Rune Lords and Smiths can be tooled up nicely to steal Power Dice and turn into Dispel.

The latest edition of Rules doesn't fit nicely with the Dwarfs as the whole Dispel given by dice roll, as my previous army list was tooled on a Lord, and three smiths each capable of disrupting spells easily. But still a good choice, just hope to God, Tzeentch, Emperor, Sigmar or whoever you pray to, that the Pit of Shades and Cloying Quagmire are not used against you. High AS and low I causes troubles.:russianroulette:


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd go for Warriors of Chaos (though, I may be slightly biased since I've been playing them since '97  ). They are the personification of the elite army.

OlderPlayer made a good point in that WoC are seriously lacking scouts and shooting. Though, they do make up for it a tiny bit w/ the marauder cav who can _Vanguard_ and can take Marks of Chaos to help negate some of the effects of being shot up. The shooting ... well, Chaos has never really been known for it (except maybe for Flamers in a DoC army).

Another nice thing about WoC is all the plastic that the army has!!! You can make a pretty hard list w/ nothing but plastic models :good: Do a little kit bashing and you've got yourself your characters as well.


----------

